# SD 3 videos



## Nick Phoenix (Jul 22, 2013)

SD3 videos online now.

http://www.soundsonline.com/SD3


----------



## Dan Mott (Jul 22, 2013)

Legend!

Downloading now


----------



## JeffP06 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello

Congratulations !

Is there a possibility to upgrade from StormDrum (1) ?


----------



## Krayh (Jul 23, 2013)

Play Engine? No Thanks, I'll pass...


----------



## JeffP06 (Jul 23, 2013)

Krayh @ Tue Jul 23 said:


> Play Engine? No Thanks, I'll pass...



Don't wanna give Play 4 a chance ?


----------



## Krayh (Jul 23, 2013)

Hell No! With all the problems in the past, and the outrageous customer support... No thank you...


----------



## R.Cato (Jul 23, 2013)

Krayh @ Tue Jul 23 said:


> Hell No! With all the problems in the past, and the outrageous customer support... No thank you...


*
In the past.*

I am in no way a big Play fanboy, but it works without any problems on my system. There's just one little bug, which unloads every patch when opening a saved project file.....they said it is fixed now. If it is I am willing to buy EW products again, if not I simply can't.
Jay always does what he can if you write him a mail, that's not a bad customer support after all.


----------



## Krayh (Jul 23, 2013)

Then you were lucky, dont forget there where a lot of people with problems, and instead of fixing problems, they rather deleted posts on the official forums. I call that bad customer support!


----------



## Jem7 (Jul 23, 2013)

Are you gonna post that videos to Youtube Nick? I'd like to stream that kind of videos rather than download it.


----------



## R.Cato (Jul 23, 2013)

Jem7 @ Tue Jul 23 said:


> Are you gonna post that videos to Youtube Nick? I'd like to stream that kind of videos rather than download it.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yjh1dH9dIO0


----------



## Jem7 (Jul 23, 2013)

R.Cato @ 23/7/2013 said:


> Jem7 @ Tue Jul 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you gonna post that videos to Youtube Nick? I'd like to stream that kind of videos rather than download it.
> ...



Thanks!


----------



## Dan Mott (Jul 23, 2013)

Krayh @ Tue Jul 23 said:


> Then you were lucky, dont forget there where a lot of people with problems, and instead of fixing problems, they rather deleted posts on the official forums. I call that bad customer support!



I'd be happy to help you privately if you like. I had problems with play in the past. Feel free to message me your issues. Also, I'd suggest you message EastWestLurker.


----------



## Krayh (Jul 23, 2013)

Dan-Jay @ Tue 23 Jul said:


> Krayh @ Tue Jul 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Then you were lucky, dont forget there where a lot of people with problems, and instead of fixing problems, they rather deleted posts on the official forums. I call that bad customer support!
> ...



Thank you for the offer, but I sold my 2 copies of play instruments a while ago. I couldnt handle the frustrations any longer.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jul 23, 2013)

Nice! Checking out the videos now. Sounds promising! Loading still seems really slow though... are those running off SSD - one drum patch taking 10+ seconds to load..!?


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 23, 2013)

Lots of really awesome drum sounds in there. And lots of stuff I haven't heard elsewhere. To bad the videos don't show just what it available in terms of loops. And I would have liked a more complete run-through of the mic's (each one by itself, then some combos, like Nick has done elsewhere).

Gonna be hard not buying this!


----------



## aaronnt1 (Jul 23, 2013)

Simon Ravn @ Tue 23 Jul said:


> Nice! Checking out the videos now. Sounds promising! Loading still seems really slow though... are those running off SSD - one drum patch taking 10+ seconds to load..!?



It seems two mic positions load by default which could explain the longer load times.


----------



## FriFlo (Jul 23, 2013)

jamwerks @ Tue Jul 23 said:


> Lots of really awesome drum sounds in there. And lots of stuff I haven't heard elsewhere. To bad the videos don't show just what it available in terms of loops. And I would have liked a more complete run-through of the mic's (each one by itself, then some combos, like Nick has done elsewhere).
> 
> Gonna be hard not buying this!


+1
I'll have to fall into line with all the "like-this-production-but-can't-live-with.play-and-east--west-as-a-company" people ...
Not to be mean with a vengeance, just to ensure they know about it.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Jul 23, 2013)

aaronnt1 @ Tue Jul 23 said:


> Simon Ravn @ Tue 23 Jul said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! Checking out the videos now. Sounds promising! Loading still seems really slow though... are those running off SSD - one drum patch taking 10+ seconds to load..!?
> ...



Still. Many patches seem pretty "simple", and still take 5+ seconds. Seems like a far cry from a certain competitor - BUT if everything loads in the background and you can just continue browsing loading other stuff, it is almost a non issue


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jul 23, 2013)

Simon Ravn @ Tue Jul 23 said:


> BUT if everything loads in the background and you can just continue browsing loading other stuff, it is almost a non issue



That's what I don't understand.... there's no mention of background loading in the manual and they're not mentioning it / featuring it in the videos either? Jay assures us it's there... but where?


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 23, 2013)

That's also what the Hollywood stuff looks like when loading from a normal HD, so I suspect that it's not an SSD in the video. From my Samsung 840's it loads about 3-4 times faster.

EDIT: seems I saw some back-round loading going on a couple times in the videos.


----------



## Daniel James (Jul 23, 2013)

The sounds are really nice! although the loading times still look painful. Jay is there any more info on the background loading?

-DJ


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Jul 23, 2013)

The drive was not an SSD. It was a 7200 rpm SATA in my MAC.


----------



## 667 (Jul 23, 2013)

Guy Rowland @ Tue Jul 23 said:


> Simon Ravn @ Tue Jul 23 said:
> 
> 
> > BUT if everything loads in the background and you can just continue browsing loading other stuff, it is almost a non issue
> ...


Watching the vid I think it's only for load/unload mic positions. Those don't seem to hang in the demo as much as PLAY3 would. But BG loading is over rated. Kontakt will let you play some notes but they sound like crap (time stretched or missing release samples etc.) until the whole patch is loaded too.


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 23, 2013)

Daniel James @ Tue Jul 23 said:


> The sounds are really nice! although the loading times still look painful. Jay is there any more info on the background loading?
> 
> -DJ



my thoughts exactly while watching the patches load. o[]) 
also, doesn't usually drum patches load faster?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 23, 2013)

Daniel James @ Tue Jul 23 said:


> The sounds are really nice! although the loading times still look painful. Jay is there any more info on the background loading?
> 
> -DJ



I got this:

"There really is nothing to write about. You load a new instrument and you can continue using what you have loaded while the new instrument is loading. Some of the patches Nick is demonstrating are very detailed and include up to five mic positions, and accordingly require a little more time to load. Obviously, if you need to speed up the process, SSD's will do it 4 times faster."


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 23, 2013)

Guy Rowland @ Tue Jul 23 said:


> That's what I don't understand.... there's no mention of background loading in the manual ?



Yes there is, page 74.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jul 23, 2013)

EastWest Lurker @ Tue Jul 23 said:


> Daniel James @ Tue Jul 23 said:
> 
> 
> > The sounds are really nice! although the loading times still look painful. Jay is there any more info on the background loading?
> ...



Sounds like it's always on as you say, then - do think they should say something about this in the manual.

What I'd like to know next from any early Play 4 users is if you can run purged and background load smoothly on the fly. That's the holy grail!


----------



## jleckie (Jul 23, 2013)

Krayh @ Tue Jul 23 said:


> Thank you for the offer, but I sold my 2 copies of play instruments a while ago. I couldnt handle the frustrations any longer.



HOW did you do that?!?!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Jul 23, 2013)

EastWest Lurker @ Tue Jul 23 said:


> Guy Rowland @ Tue Jul 23 said:
> 
> 
> > That's what I don't understand.... there's no mention of background loading in the manual ?
> ...



Oh well found - I'm sure I even did a string search on "background" and couldn't find it!

Now then, purging and loading on the fly...


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 23, 2013)

_If I like a sound/instrument very much, it does not bother me in the least how long the loading times are. _ o/~ 

*Congrats Nick & team!*

SD3 sounds very good to my ears!


----------



## star.keys (Jul 23, 2013)

So the initial loading in Play 4 is still not at background and the UI gets stuck until the full patch is loaded really? Who cares about mic position background loading after that initial wait (at least I don't). Looks disappointing...

This means I will have the same endless wait for the initial loading of HS patches, which is a no-go for me.

Any reports on performance on Mac?


----------



## MarkS_Comp (Jul 23, 2013)

Is it just me, or does the stereo image not sound right on alot of the patches? I am not sure if I am hearing phasing or not, but something sounds funked up there.


----------



## wqaxsz (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi, 

interesting selection of instruments, too bad there are so few examples of how the close mics sound. 
Difficult to make a choice right now. 



MarkS_Comp @ Tue Jul 23 said:


> Is it just me, or does the stereo image not sound right on alot of the patches? I am not sure if I am hearing phasing or not, but something sounds funked up there.



I agree :
I am hearing some phasing, chorusy sounds in all videos ; and a bit of separation between hits too, 
as if the left hand (or hit) and the right hand had a channel on their own.

Curious to hear naked demos and walk-through of users. 

Regards

Laurent


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Jul 23, 2013)

There is no phasing. There are some ensemble/flam hits in these patches. This is the stuff that makes your music sound real. If you don't like the sound in the videos, I wouldn't buy this library.


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen (Jul 23, 2013)

wqaxsz @ Tue Jul 23 said:


> MarkS_Comp @ Tue Jul 23 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it just me, or does the stereo image not sound right on alot of the patches? I am not sure if I am hearing phasing or not, but something sounds funked up there.
> ...



Sounds like you guys need to calbrate your headphones, if that's how you listened to Nick's video walkthrough. Maybe you're using an IOS device for these videos. If so, you should have a look at this http://appchronicles.com/audyssey-media-player-optimize-your-music-listening-experience-to-your-exact-headphones/ (calibration app) for iTunes (it's free today). 8) 

- Jerome Vonhögen


----------



## JohnG (Jul 23, 2013)

It sounds incredible over my speakers.





(Note: I have received free products from East West)


----------



## MarkS_Comp (Jul 23, 2013)

Nick Phoenix @ Tue Jul 23 said:


> There is no phasing. There are some ensemble/flam hits in these patches.



It may not be phasing per ce, but there is definitely something not right with the stereo image at times. And I dont know where you come up with the flam idea....?



Jerome Vonhogen @ Tue Jul 23 said:


> Sounds like you guys need to calbrate your headphones, if that's how you listened to Nick's video walkthrough. Maybe you're using an IOS device for these videos. If so, you should have a look at this http://appchronicles.com/audyssey-media-player-optimize-your-music-listening-experience-to-your-exact-headphones/ (calibration app) for iTunes (it's free today). 8)
> 
> - Jerome Vonhögen



Oh please. I didnt listen thro cans, nor an IOS device. I listened in my studio thro my monitors - _where nothing else sounds like this_. Calibration device for iTunes... HUH???? Dont you work for or beta test for EW?

Listen to the 1st vid - 1:17. The drums that are left-heavy, which isnt the issue. You are telling me that that sounds correct - that although it is l-heavy, that is a proper stereo image? Serisously???


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 23, 2013)

If you listen to anything in a room, on anything but close mic's you will hear stuff more left or right depending on where in the room it was recorded. I'm not sure if the instruments are all recored in the middle of the room, or in various positions in SD3.

Listen to CinePerc, or Spitfire percussion (for example), those libraries were recorded with instruments in various positions from left to right.

Where exactly are you hearing phasing?


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 23, 2013)

wqaxsz @ Tue Jul 23 said:


> I agree :
> I am hearing some phasing, chorusy sounds in all videos ; and a bit of separation between hits too...


Where exactly are you hearing this?


----------



## Nick Phoenix (Jul 23, 2013)

Oh I get what you are saying. Drums are recorded "in place" , so they all have their spot in the room. Same as the Hollywood series. This means that when you use a bunch of different Drums, they will create a natural 3D sound field. Of course you can still change the placement with a number of tools in PLAY.


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 23, 2013)

MarkS_Comp @ Tue Jul 23 said:


> Listen to the 1st vid - 1:17. The drums that are left-heavy, which isnt the issue. You are telling me that that sounds correct - that although it is l-heavy, that is a proper stereo image? Serisously???



Huh, have you ever done own recordings? Do you know how a real place reacts?


----------



## Dan Mott (Jul 23, 2013)

Sounds very useful to me. Definitely can't get enough ethnic perc. Just waiting until Play 4 settles in.


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen (Jul 23, 2013)

MarkS_Comp @ Tue Jul 23 said:


> Oh please. I didnt listen thro cans, nor an IOS device. I listened in my studio thro my monitors - _where nothing else sounds like this_. Calibration device for iTunes... HUH???? Dont you work for or beta test for EW?



I'm not sure I like your tone. I'm just a fellow forum member who is trying to help. But since you clearly don't appreciate this, I'd better shut up before you get even more angry than you already sound.

I still hope you will be able to solve your little 'problem' with the help of other forum members who don't mind being ridiculed by you if you don't like their suggestions.

Good luck.

- Jerome Vonhögen

P.S. I don't use iTunes either, but I somehow got the impression that you were one of those juvenile IOS oriented media composers who could use a free app once in a while. Well, I guess it's not true what they say about first impressions after all... :roll:


----------



## constaneum (Jul 23, 2013)

I have to say that this. SD3 sounds really awesome. Most of the percussions sound drier than SD2, thus easier to create sample loops. I have to say I initially experienced lots of problems with PLAY 2 and i complaint about the resource hog of PLAY. Ever since they've updated to PLAY 3 and lots of improvements, I have to say i'm still quite a happy user of PLAY. 

So looking forward to test PLAY 4 but one thing i'll like to highlight to East West. My previous projects which work on PLAY 2 can't be opened with PLAY 3 (it fails to load up the instrument patches. Ended up need to manually reload the instruments and re-save the project file). I really hope that PLAY 4 won't cause the same problem to PLAY 3. Not sure anyone facing this problem before? But overall, PLAY is quite stable for me and PLAY 3 is less resource hog compared to PLAY 2!! :roll:


----------



## MarkS_Comp (Jul 23, 2013)

Jerome Vonhogen @ Tue Jul 23 said:


> I'm not sure I like your tone.



You are not sure you like my tone??? Who are you - my father? 



Jerome Vonhogen @ Tue Jul 23 said:


> I somehow got the impression that you were one of those juvenile IOS oriented media composers who could use a free app once in a while.



EDITED by moderator *** Forum rule #7: When posting, please maintain a respectful tone towards all members of this forum. ***

Cant someone voice a valid opinion on this forum without figuratively getting smacked around by fanboys? :roll:


----------



## ryans (Jul 24, 2013)

Sounds great Nick congratulations.

Ryan


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 24, 2013)

MarkS_Comp @ Tue Jul 23 said:


> Jerome Vonhogen @ Tue Jul 23 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure I like your tone.
> ...



Well first of all, it is not necessarily valid just because you declare it to be.

And actually in this forum, if you say anything _good_ about EW you usually get smacked around :lol:


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen (Jul 24, 2013)

MarkS_Comp @ Tue Jul 23 said:


> Listen to the 1st vid - 1:17. The drums that are left-heavy, which isnt the issue. You are telling me that that sounds correct - that although it is l-heavy, that is a proper stereo image? Serisously???



Hey Mark,

I listened to the Ngara example in Nick's first video, and I listened to the patch directly in Storm Drum 3.

I don't know if the video editing software that was used for this video has encoded the audio, but as far as Play 4 and SD3 is concerned, I admit that this particular instrument does sound more 'left-heavy' than other instruments. However, after listening to the patch in SD3 carefully, I don't think there is a problem with the stereo image of the samples themselves. What you hear is actually a mix of two microphones, Close and HiFi, of which the HiFi mic sounds like it is panned to the left perhaps a little too much. However, as soon as you add a third mic like the Mid mic, the ballance changes and the effect is gone. Same when the HiFi mic is replaced by the Mid mic.

Maybe (and this is just a suggestion from someone who is trying to help) the ballance of these particular mics (HiFi and Close) needs some additional tweaking in the Mixer. Does that sound plausible to you? Could this perhaps be causing the effect you noticed? If not, please ignore my post.

By the way, if you think I'm using too many anachronistic words, that's not because I'm your father, it's because English is only my fourth language and I had to learn the 'Slang of the Enemy' (aka the 'Queen's English') from incomplete handwritten manuscripts brought to the European continent centuries ago by a brave Dutch Admiral after an heroic sea battle. 

Now, clean your plate, consarn it! And stay away from absinthe, tobacco, and rock & roll dancing, you bully-scribbler! :wink: 

- Jerome Vonhögen


----------



## Guido Negraszus (Jul 25, 2013)

Wow, sounds impressive. I'll get it. I have to say in regards to Play: I was one of those "die-hard" haters when Play was new some years back but I hadn't any issues for years now. I use it pretty much every day and it works stable (I'm on Windows 7). Loading time is ok. Some of my Kontakt libraries (like Apocalypse) also load very slow. So if anyone holds back because of Play I would say its not valid anymore. Play is a professional piece of software and EW have some wonderful libraries. Of course I can't say anything about Play 4 yet but looking forward to try it out.


----------



## Resoded (Jul 25, 2013)

Jerome Vonhogen @ 24th July 2013 said:


> By the way, if you think I'm using too many anachronistic words, that's not because I'm your father, it's because English is only my fourth language and I had to learn the 'Slang of the Enemy' (aka the 'Queen's English') from incomplete handwritten manuscripts brought to the European continent centuries ago by a brave Dutch Admiral after an heroic sea battle.
> 
> Now, clean your plate, consarn it! And stay away from absinthe, tobacco, and rock & roll dancing, you bully-scribbler! :wink:
> 
> - Jerome Vonhögen



:lol:


----------

